# MVOS Orchid Show Dayton, Ohio Feb 19 and 20 2011



## dave b (Feb 17, 2011)

The Miami Valley Orchid Society of Dayton, Ohio is hosting its annual show this weekend (Feb 19 and 20) at Cox Arboretum. 10 - 4 both days. Free admission and parking. AOS sanctioned.

Porters Orchids
Natt's
Erich Michel Nursery
Hilltop
Orchids Windswept In Time
New Vision
Orchid Outlet
Victorian Village


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2011)

Have fun! I hope there are lots and lots of orchid enthusiasts there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, if I could get some of the jewel orchid hybrids and terrestrials Erich made from Hoosiers'! :drool:


----------



## Darin (Feb 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Man, if I could get some of the jewel orchid hybrids and terrestrials Erich made form Hoosiers'! :drool:



Call him... He bought out a ton of Hoosiers lab stock and regularly brings that type of thing to judging. Be glad to handle the pick up and shipping for you if necessary as I'm not sure if Erich is doing mail order yet.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

Yah, his website is not very productive. Maybe I should call him, thanx.


----------

